# gamescomCamp 2009: Campingparadies mit Spiel- und Spassfaktor liegt direkt an Rhein und Messegelände



## PCGH_Thilo (30. April 2009)

*gamescomCamp 2009: Campingparadies mit Spiel- und Spassfaktor liegt direkt an Rhein und Messegelände*

gamescomCamp 2009: Campingparadies mit Spiel- und Spassfaktor liegt direkt an Rhein und Messegelände

Nur zehn Gehminuten vom Eingang Nord der Koelnmesse entfernt – Zelt oder Feldbett als Alternative zur Hotelübernachtung – Spiel-, Sport-, Strand- und Chill-Out-Vergnügen am Rheinufer inklusive 

19.- 23. August 2009, die Spiele kommen nach Köln: Die gamescom, das Event- und Entertainment-Highlight für alle Gamesinteressierten, feiert Premiere. In der Koelnmesse zeigt die europäische Spieleindustrie die neuesten Games, Infotainment und Entertainment aus der interaktiven Welt der Unterhaltungssoftware. Tagsüber auf der Messe und nach Messeschluss beim Festival im Stadtzentrum feiert der Messeplatz Köln gemeinsam mit der europäischen Games-Community unter dem Motto „Celebrate the games“. Wer im Anschluss an Messe und Festival eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit mit Funfaktor sucht, für den öffnet parallel zur Messe vom 19.- 23.08.2009 das gamescomCamp im Kölner Jugendpark. Das Campingparadies direkt am Rheinufer bietet Chillout- und Beachclub-Atmosphäre sowie umfangreiche Sport- und Freizeitangebote. Das Angebot reicht von Fußball, Basketball und Minigolf bis hin zu Action und Adventure beim Hochseilklettern. Wer lieber am Lagerfeuer entspannt, kann vom Rheinufer aus die Skyline Kölns bei Nacht genießen. Und das Beste am Camp: Das Messegelände liegt nur zehn Gehminuten entfernt. 



Im gamescomCamp, dem größten Zeltlager Kölns, kann in eigenen Zelten oder in einem bereitgestellten Mehrpersonenzelt auf einem Feldbett übernachtet werden. Schlafsack mitbringen reicht! Das Camp bietet exklusive Messe-Camp-Kombi-Tickets zum Vorzugspreis (ab 39,50 Euro), auch gültig als Fahrausweis im Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Sieg (VRS) und Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Ruhr (VRR) am Tag des Messebesuchs. Für kleines Geld gibt es ein Frühstückbüffet und abends einfache Snacks. Getränke, warme Häppchen und Süßigkeiten können auch durchgehend im Jugendhaus Café auf dem Gelände gekauft werden. Zeit und Platz zum Abschalten und Relaxen gibt es natürlich auch: Sowohl in der „gamer’s Lounge“ bei entspannter Musik an der Bar als auch am Rheinstrand oder beim Lagerfeuer können die Camper die gamescom ausklingen lassen und sich mit vielen Gleichgesinnten der games-Community austauschen. Wer den Abend lieber am Computer verbringt, dem steht im gamescomCamp selbstverständlich ein kostenloser WLAN-Zugang zur Verfügung. Sportlich geht es in der „sports area“ des Camps zu. Mit Fußball, Basketball und Volleyball macht das gamescomCamp seinem Namen alle Ehre. Die Ausleihe von Badmintonschlägern, Frisbees, Volleybällen und Fußbällen ist gegen Pfand im Café möglich. Zusätzlich befindet sich direkt im Jugendpark "Rope-Island", ein moderner Hochseilparcours. Betreut von Fachtrainern können hoch oben in den Baumkronen die Kletterkünste auf die Probe gestellt werden. Wer oben ist, genießt einen traumhaften Blick über das Camp und hinüber zum Messegelände. Alle relevanten Informationen zum Camp und zur gamescom, wie Wegbeschreibung zur Messe, gamescom Festival in der City, wichtige Anlaufstellen und Telefonnummern, finden sich im Welcome-Package, dass beim Check-In ausgehändigt wird. Für die Sicherheit der Camp-Gäste sorgt ein 24-Stunden Security-Service. Alle Preise, Optionen und Informationen finden sich auf der Homepage: Games Com Camp . Hier können Tickets online gebucht werden. 

Die gamescom ist die neue Messe für die interaktive Unterhaltungsindustrie mit Unterstützung durch den Bundesverband Interaktive Unterhaltungssoftware (BIU). Unter dem Motto „Celebrate the games“ ist die gamescom mehr als eine reine Spielemesse. Sie ist Messe, Games- und Entertainment-Festival in einem. Auf dem Messegelände zeigt die europäische Spieleindustrie im Entertainmentbereich die neuesten Spiele und Entwicklungen, während im Businesscenter Kontakte und Geschäft die Hauptrolle spielen. Nach Messeschluss bringt dann das Festival die Spiele und Entertainment ins Stadtzentrum Kölns.


----------



## Oliver (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: gamescomCamp 2009: Campingparadies mit Spiel- und Spassfaktor liegt direkt an Rhein und Messegel*

Ich ahne schon, wo wir nächtigen werden. Hoffentlich gibt's da kein WLAN


----------

